# TTour du Jura Polo Shirts



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay fellow TTourists, its time to commit to the Polo shirts for the Jura trip.

The shirts will be available in White, Blue, Red and Black. Gents short or long sleeved and ladies short sleeved and the following sizes; (Note the mens sizes are larger than quoted for IOM)
Mens:
S - 36" - 38"
M - 40" - 42"
L - 42" - 44"
XL - 44" - 46"
XXL - 48" - 50"

Ladies:
8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18

Almost no price increase since the IOM TTour, so;
Gents Short sleeve will be £13.00/€14.80
Gents Long sleeve will be £15.00/€17.10
Ladies Short sleeve will be £13.50/€15.40 Sorry but still no long sleeves for the ladies. 

Decoration will be this on the left breast area of the front;

































and this on the back just below the collar.































Once again, I am willing to buy the shirts and collect the money in Portsmouth or in France. That means you have to be sure you want it before ordering one. Once you PM me, you are committed.

So if you want any shirts then send me a PM with details of Colour, Sleeve, Size and quantity.
e.g. 
LS Black XL x 1
SS Red L x 2
Ladies 14 White x 1

The printers require a week to 10 days to process such a mixed bag of shirts, so I am giving everyone until next Wednesday(26th) to PM me. I will put out another reminder on Sunday(23rd) night in case you have forgotten.

Ask anyone who went on the IOM TTour and they will tell you how good the quality was and how good the logos looked. 8)

Updated list;
V6 SRS - SS White XL x 1, LS Red XL x 1, SS Black L, SS Red L
Redscouse - SS Red M x 1, SS White M x 1 - *£26.00*
blackers - Ladies 10 Blue x 1, Ladies 8 White x 1, LS Blue S x 1 - *£42.00*
jaqcom - SS Black XL x 1, Ladies 10 White x 1 - *£26.50/€30.20*
brice1ie - SS White M x 1, SS Black M x 1, Ladies 10 Red x 1, Ladies 10 White x 1 - *£53.00/€60.40*
brittan - SS Blue L x 1 - *£13.00*
04DTT - SS Blue L x 1, Ladies 18 Blue x 1 - *£26.50/€30.20*
roadrunner - SS White L x 1 - *€14.80*
TThriller - Ladies 14 Blue x 1, SS Blue M x 2, SS Blue XL x 1 - *£52.50*
kevtoTTy - Ladies 12 Blue x 1, SS Blue M x 1 - *£26.50/€30.20*

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Bonjour Sean 

Excellent job of organising this, thank you.

1x bleu LS small
1x white SS 8
1x red SS 10

We are going for a red, white and bleu theme for this TTour

Having had mainly large reds for the Isle of Man TTour :wink:

Cheers


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Brilliant Sean, yes the IOM shirts were slightly larger than quoted but i think the same size will do me again

1 x Mens Medium in White
1 x Mens Medium in Red

Both short sleeved.

Thanks very much for organising this

Paul


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Paul,

Also thanks to the 'Blackers' models ........... 1 x XL ss Black (mens), 1 x 10 ss White (Ladies) to start with........May be more , but will confirm before next Wednesday.

Cheers David 8)

Do you think XL will be big enough for me James ? , you guys have confused me abit when I read same as IOM :?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

As long as this is not a loaded "do you think I look big in this shirt" question then yes David XL should be fine.

Most found that the IoM shirts came on the large side so you may find a L to be sufficient :roll:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

jaqcom said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Also thanks to the 'Blackers' models ........... 1 x XL ss Black (mens), 1 x 10 ss White (Ladies) to start with........May be more , but will confirm before next Wednesday.
> 
> ...


The comments about IOM were because when we did those shirts I quoted these sizes;


> Mens:
> S - 35" - 37"
> M - 38" - 40"
> L - 41" - 43"
> ...


So I normally get 44" which meant I ordered XL. Turns out L is actually 42-44" so I could of just about got away with L.
My supplier says the new sizes quoted in the first post are fairly accurate but suggests if your chest size appears in two categorys then you should get the smaller of the two. Plus remember that polo shirts are stretchable so a little snug is better than baggy as a tent. I think the issues we saw in the IoM were more to do with the smaller sizes which were way off.

Sean.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys you are all very diplomatic !!! 

Bit put out that James would not be drawn :wink: :wink: :roll:


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

Well heres my order...

brice1ie - SS White S x 1, SS Black S x 1, SS Red 10 x 1, SS White 10 x 1

Im risking the small as my t-shirts are 38-40... so am following the suppliers advice and going for the smaller size......

Heres hoping!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

brice1ie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Well heres my order...
> 
> ...


I would advise checking with a tape. I think the supplier was refering to the case where say 42" is in both M and L.
Are your 38-40 shirts tight or baggy. If they're tight I would say get the M, but the tape measure should resolve the question.

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Sean,

1 x blue SS L for me please.



blackers said:


> Most found that the IoM shirts came on the large side :roll:


Large? My IoM shirt has been fitted with poles and is currently booked as a side marquee at the next Devon County Show.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

brittan said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> 1 x blue SS L for me please.
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey,

This may seem a little anal... but... is it not strange that every size is catered for except 38-40?? as all the sizes start with the bigger size from before...

*ie*, medium is up to 42.... and the large starts at 42...

Yet the small is up to 38.. but the medium doesnt start at 38.... is starts at 40!!

so theres no size for 38-40's!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

brice1ie said:


> Hey,
> 
> This may seem a little anal... but... is it not strange that every size is catered for except 38-40?? as all the sizes start with the bigger size from before...
> 
> ...


Yep. Basically if you have a 39" or 47" chest, you don't exist.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

haha... nice!!! :?

...... ooo the decisions...

Can you change the 2 mens t-shirts on my order to mediums please?? Prob a safer bet...

Thanks alot!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

brice1ie said:


> Can you change the 2 mens t-shirts on my order to mediums please?? Prob a safer bet...


Done! 

Sean.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

V6 SRS said:


> brice1ie said:
> 
> 
> > Can you change the 2 mens t-shirts on my order to mediums please?? Prob a safer bet...
> ...


 Much appreciated, thanks... as ill be coming direct from the south of France... how do you want me to pay etc??


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

brice1ie said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > brice1ie said:
> ...


Everyone can give me cash or a cheque either in Portsmouth or in France. Cash can be Euros or Sterling, I'll give you a reasonable exchange rate. :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Sean.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

V6 SRS said:


> brice1ie said:
> 
> 
> > V6 SRS
> ...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Sean,

Can I get 1 blue short sleeve mens shirt in Large and 1 blue short sleeve ladies tshirt in 18. Hopefully the sizes are a bit better this time :lol: :lol:

Thanks for organising this.

See you all in 3 weeks folks!

Dec


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Sean,
> 
> Can I get 1 blue short sleeve mens shirt in Large and 1 blue short sleeve ladies tshirt in 18. Hopefully the sizes are a bit better this time :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I've put you down for the large.

I just want to make sure everyone has understood what is going on with the sizes.
The physical shirts will be exactly the same size as they were before. So however big an L was for the IoM, it will be the same for Jura.
The difference is that for IoM the supplier quoted me these chest sizes.


> Mens:
> S - 35" - 37"
> M - 38" - 40"
> L - 41" - 43"
> ...


This time they have quoted me these chest sizes.


> Mens:
> S - 36" - 38"
> M - 40" - 42"
> L - 42" - 44"
> ...


So if you were a 41" chest, you would have looked at the IoM figures and ordered an L.
Now if you look at the Jura figures for a 41" chest, you would order an M.

I just want everyone to be aware of what size they are ordering. my advice is forget the mantra of "I always buy XL". Get a tape measure and make sure. :wink:

Let me know if anyone wants to amend their order based on this information.

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Everyone can give me cash or a cheque either in Portsmouth or in France. Cash can be Euros or Sterling, I'll give you a reasonable exchange rate. :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sean.


You won't be needing a trip to the Buraeu de Change beforehand then Sean :wink:

I'll PM you the T-Shirt order this shortly. Thanks and well done for organising this.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> 1x bleu LS small
> 1x white SS 8
> 1x red SS 10


Sean,

An addition to our order
1x white SS large
This is for roadrunner from the clanTT, what is your euro price?

Also the original order is now
1x bleu LS small
1x white SS 8
1x BLUE SS 10

Thanks

James


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> Sean,
> 
> An addition to our order
> 1x white SS large
> ...


I was going to ask whether it was worth a post on the ClanTT forum to see if anyone wanted a shirt.
First post has been updated with Euro prices. Unless the exchange rate does something crazy in the next couple of weeks they should be the final price.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Sean,

Posted a link on clanTT last week to your thread plus added the sticker details  
http://www.clan-tt.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17096&st=300


> 18 Aug 2009 - 12:48 Message #317
> 
> Nous organisons polo shirts de l'événement
> 
> ...


Plus they have started a thread on the back of our google route to see who wants to join us on the way south.

Entitled


> AG 2009 : Convoi Section Centre vers le Jura, Avec les Anglois !


http://www.clan-tt.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18015

This is our route so far
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...8075142505279729475.00046982a07efb613fc3e&z=6

Cheers
James


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Right, gentle reminder that this wednesday will be the deadline for Polo Shirt orders.
Dave and Kev are the only two "Anglois" not to have placed an order yet.

Either post a reply or drop me a PM if you want one or more. I will place the order on Wednesday afternoon but could probably add one or 2 on Thursday if I had to. :roll:

Be nice to get a full house of Polo shirt wearers. Make for a nice photo somewhere on the TTour. 8)

Sean.


----------



## imelajo (Sep 20, 2007)

@ V6SRS -------- ) MP


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be placing the order at about 3:00pm, so speak up if you want any more or to change what you have.

Sean.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Sean,
My order is as stated on page one, 1 x XL ss Black (mens), 1 x 10 ss White (Ladies)

No updates..............thanks see you soon

David & Joy


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh bugger; hope I'm not too late!!!

1 x gents s/s Med
1 x ladies 12

Both in blue (to match the car!)

Sorry for the delay Sean


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Order placed for 25 shirts.

Kev got in by the skin of his teeth. :roll:

First post updated with total costs. I've put Euro totals for those people who will already be in France, but everyone is welcome to pay in either currency.  
Hopefully get the shirts a week on Monday, so I will probably dish them out either at the ferry or in France depending where I first see you.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> Order placed for 25 shirts.
> 
> Kev got in by the skin of his teeth. :roll:
> 
> ...


 

Not good enough Sean, need to wear mine down to breakfast on the first official day of the tour LOL :wink: (only kidding - thanks for sorting this out for us all).

So which day do we all wear them then???


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Not good enough Sean, need to wear mine down to breakfast on the first official day of the tour LOL :wink: (only kidding - thanks for sorting this out for us all).
> 
> So which day do we all wear them then???


I guess the last ones will be handed out in Chartres when we meet up, so either the Friday night or Saturday morning.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

[smiley=dude.gif]


V6 SRS said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Not good enough Sean, need to wear mine down to breakfast on the first official day of the tour LOL :wink: (only kidding - thanks for sorting this out for us all).
> ...


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

As predicted, I picked up the shirts today. Only surprise was that the blue shirts came in 4 different shades depending on the size. Not a big issue, but if some people actually wanted matching blue shirts, they might not have them. 

I've updated the Euro prices in the first post, and that is now fixed if anyone is paying in Euros.

Only 77 hours til the ferry leaves. 

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Gone through and checked that the 25 sizes are all correct. They are.  
Have found one problem though, which is very strange. The map of France on some of the shirts is at an angle. It's almost like the printer has printed the logos and the text as three seperate items and didn't know which way was up on the map.
It's only on about 25-30% of the shirts, and they only go up to about 20 degrees off, but now I have seen it, it really jumps out at me. :x 
Maybe we should look for a different supplier if we go for shirts on the Moor TTour.

Only 74 hours til the ferry leaves. 

Sean.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't worry Sean...................it will be great . , maybe worth a comment to printers though, I had similar problem with print colour with our Eventing polo shirts and got extra set free !!, You dont get "if you don't ask ! "

David 8)


----------

